# Selling vilagers, yes or no?



## Shinylatias (Oct 27, 2015)

Lots of people sell vilagers. Do you agree with it? yes or no and why?


----------



## Mothership (Oct 27, 2015)

I, personally, would only give my villagers away because I think trying to profit in any way from a bunch of pixels is silly. But, lately I have spent TBT to get villagers I want for 2 reasons: 1) I never use my TBT for anything anyway 2) Very few cyclers are giving away tier 1-3 villagers these days...most want TBT in exchange.

What REALLY annoys me is people that void popular villagers just because the people interested in them lack the TBT to buy them. That seems a bit too greedy to me.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 27, 2015)

i dont get selling villagers at all XD
just people being greedy and strange to me xD


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 27, 2015)

Imagine if ALL villagers were actually free...there would be no incentive to cycle AND it would be a hundred times harder to get top tier villagers, because they would either be by first post, raffle or "friends"...


----------



## pandapples (Oct 27, 2015)

Mothership said:


> I, personally, would only give my villagers away because I think trying to profit in any way from a bunch of pixels is silly. But, lately I have spent TBT to get villagers I want for 2 reasons: 1) I never use my TBT for anything anyway 2) Very few cyclers are giving away tier 1-3 villagers these days...most want TBT in exchange.
> 
> What REALLY annoys me is people that void popular villagers just because the people interested in them lack the TBT to buy them. That seems a bit too greedy to me.



I have seen cyclers deny people who don't have enough. I think it might be because to them it's unfair to make exceptions when everyone else pays the amount asked, or some might take advantage of them and hide their bells in the ABD and say they don't have enough. The situation has happened to me a couple times but I usually just PM them to have them adopt for less discreetly so it doesn't happen too often.





aleshapie said:


> Imagine if ALL villagers were actually free...there would be no incentive to cycle AND it would be a hundred times harder to get top tier villagers, because they would either be by first post, raffle or "friends"...



I agree. Cycling is actually really time consuming. If people aren't doing it for a profit and give all away for free they would probably cycle a lot slower or just temporary. With less/slower cyclers it would just be even harder to find dreamies. I do admire people who could do for free consistently though. I've been cycling everyday for a few months now up until last week. It's really tiring lol


----------



## N e s s (Oct 27, 2015)

I personally have nothing against it, but people it would be nice if people didn't make a profit off it. Personally I giveaway any villagers I have that move.

I have sold like 1 or 2 villagers though, it sells pretty well. Considering it's only fake money. But it really is like a slave trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what does cycling mean?


----------



## CuriousCharli (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm fine with it. It's sort of a job, think of it that way. Some villager moves in to your town, none of your friends like him/her either but there's this one person on the forums that's desperate to have them. Trying to get them to move out IS time consuming AND risky if not done properly (i have lost two villagers i regret losing). You're paying for the time, nothing in this life is free but also yeah some villagers are worth giving away anyway because they aren't a higher tier or maybe you just like being generous. As said above, If it was "giveaway giveaway giveaway" all the time, people wouldn't be able to have the chance of nabbing their dreamies or higher tier villagers. THAT'S what i find SELFISH. People would be begging instead of putting an effort. Multiple people will be commenting on the thread and sometimes you're sat there like "well who do i pick?" yeah there's always "first come first serve" but 1. that's not fair and 2. how do you know they will appreciate that villager unlike the one(s) underneath them? 3. it doesn't always work multiple people still comment after, it makes me feel bad 'cause yeah sometimes they want them just as bad (whether item or villager).


That's just my opinion, everyone is entitled to one for sure :3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

I give my villagers away. Even the popular ones. However, I think it's fine when people sell them.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't care, though I prefer for the villagers to be free; I also go out of my way to make sure all villagers acquired are free or as cheap as possible. There's no use in spending lots of money on villagers, unless you've got it and don't mind spending it. I myself haven't sold villagers in a long time. Semi-last time I reset my town, I just gave all the villagers away until all 10 original villagers were gone. They were pretty expensive/popular at the time as well. I didn't do that this time around because I couldn't be bothered to cycle out villagers. However, I did give away all the hybrids/clovers in my town away, and there were a lot; roughly about 200 clovers and 300-400 hybrids.
Whenever a villager moves out now, I just give them away as well. There's no point in selling them. Plus, I enjoy having to go to the island at night to make money. It adds more fun to the game for me.

Conclusion: Either way I don't care what people choose to do to their belongings. However, I do like to see everyone sharing/giving away and being kind to one another ^.^


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 28, 2015)

I voted "I don't even care" because I _don't_ care. Personally, I would never do it. I won't even accept a villager for free. I think it's fun to see who moves in naturally or who is in the campsite. But I don't judge people for how they like to play. I time travel, so I can't exactly throw stones. LOL


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 28, 2015)

I am highly for selling villagers. It makes people happy ^^ and when they are, I am . I don't want a profit in return though, it's just the happiness that counts. I sell to people who can't afford it and I won't ever say "can you offer higher please?". Maruchan is the biggest offender of this.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm personally fine with it and don't see a problem. They're going to another town, someone who actually wants them and is willing to pay for them. I think it's better than being voided and erased, though I do the latter more.


----------



## alesha (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm totally okay! I mean, it made me go from 10,000bells to 80, 000, 000 bells!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

Mothership said:


> I, personally, would only give my villagers away because I think trying to profit in any way from a bunch of pixels is silly. But, lately I have spent TBT to get villagers I want for 2 reasons: 1) I never use my TBT for anything anyway 2) Very few cyclers are giving away tier 1-3 villagers these days...most want TBT in exchange.
> 
> What REALLY annoys me is people that void popular villagers just because the people interested in them lack the TBT to buy them. That seems a bit too greedy to me.



I actually have a cycling town which offers villagers for free, the only charge is for reservations of villagers because it's like asking for special privileges, you know? Some cyclers want _way_ too much tbt for villagers, like 100tbt for tier 5? Sorry, but I sold a tier 1 for 75tbt once, that's just outrageous wanting that much.

I can admit that sometimes I can be really greedy when it comes to tbt when I have things I want to buy because people charge so much for some things.

"I think trying to profit in any way from a bunch of pixels is silly."
For a high demand, people will pay almost anything.

Whenever I sell or give away villagers, I feel weird because I feel like I'm giving away a person even though I know I'm not o_o


----------



## Guruxo (Oct 31, 2015)

This might sound a bit silly, but I personally don't like it because I think of my animals as other people and I find it kind of strange if i'm honest.


----------



## cocobells (Oct 31, 2015)

Personally I don't care, and I respect people's opinion about it.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Oct 31, 2015)

While I totally understand the feeling of it being ~weird~ because your villagers are like people, you have to realize that they're really not, lol. And like others said, if every villager were free, there wouldn't be much of an incentive to cycle, and the more popular villagers would be given away incredibly quickly. I can see why many kind of frown upon the idea of selling villagers... but personally, I think that it's basically just like anything else. (And to the people who say it's like slavery - no offense, but that's kind of rude.)


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

For the most part, I am fine with it.  It helps me and others get a ton of bells or an ultimate dream villager, but what confuses me that there are people that will give a tier one villager away for free, which is awesome of them, but it is going to make the thread pile up even more, which means more people may get a little disappointed on getting a villager like Marshal or Ankha for free.  And there are people that expect good offers for tier five villagers that aren't even given away successfully very often.

I guess what I'm trying to say is: when people do it responsibly and set the right prices for the right villagers, I don't have a problem with that.  In fact, it can really help someone who needs a big bell boost, but I just don't like it when people sell very unpopular villagers like Harry, Velma, or Elise for a price that's more fit for a tier four or even three villager.  I just prefer tier five villagers as giveaways, but if someone were to sell Ankha to me, I wouldn't mind paying a few million bells.


----------



## laineybop (Nov 1, 2015)

I've sold many a villager, both popular & not. But I've also given plenty of villagers away, both popular & not. If someone is willing to pay for a villager that I don't like or want & I'm just gonna void anyway, why shouldn't I make the bellage? 

I set a reasonable price for top tier villagers so that everyone has a chance to get them. I've got enough bells that I can take less for ones like Lolly or Julian or Marshal.


----------



## lakai (Nov 2, 2015)

I think NO?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 3, 2015)

its a good way to earn TBT or IGB. i've sold villagers before and i made thousands. so ya, if you have time and want some bells, definitely go for it.


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 3, 2015)

I prefer giving my villagers away, but I don't see the problem in selling them .-.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes they're worth millions. I sold two for a total of five million bells. I was broke and needed the cash. So I'm all for selling villagers for a profit.


----------



## wearebap (Nov 3, 2015)

Personally, I dont see a big deal in it. If you want to sell the villager, sell it! Usually, they want the money so they can improve their town and such, which is what I do. I could care less. If i want to sell a villager, then I will sell them! I have my purposes to have the bells, just to make my town nicer and better. I honestly, do not see the big deal! All the people I know, sell their villagers. Still dont see the big deal. So, yes, I completely approve. Its kinda fun! SOmetimes I giveaway some vilagers, but alot of times I just sell them like others.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's awesome that we have the same agreement on this. It isn't a big deal to sell villagers. People need the cash to buy things and stuff. So it's a good idea to sell your villagers.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2015)

There are a bunch of villagers who I probably wouldn't have ever managed to acquire if there weren't people on here running shops where I could buy them. 

I personally don't sell villagers because I don't have a cycling town, but it does sound like a pretty good business.

Not only am I fine with people selling villagers, I'm quite happy that they do. As with anything, the system isn't perfect. Anyone who has interest in lower tier villagers can have a difficult time trying to find them because they're often auto-voided. If you happen to like a high tier, they can be ridiculously expensive due to them often being auctioned. That said, it's better than relying on the campsite and crossing your fingers.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah some sell for mega millions. I was very happy to know two of them where worth five million bells. Maybe I have others that are worth a lot now.


----------



## HHoney (Nov 4, 2015)

I have sold villagers. I have given away villagers. I have cycled to help other people find their Dreamies because they weren't Tier 1 villagers.

I just want to see other people be truly happy with their villagers.

The part that makes me sad are those people who either "giveaway" or sell villagers and then VOID them within 30 minutes of posting. The chances of stumbling on the perfect thread at the perfect time and not have your Dreamie of any tier voided...I just wish they would void and not post about it. It is tormenting to see so many villagers deleted.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 4, 2015)

I sold mine to a reliable online member from a old forum I joined. And I hear you in that it's wrong they cancel at the last minute.


----------



## daynapapaya (Nov 6, 2015)

I used to be sooo broke in-game until I found out that you could sell villagers! Now I finally have enough IGB to afford things like Gracie's furniture. So, that's one positive.

I've had nothing but good experiences in the villager selling/trading forum, except for one or two times where I asked to adopt a villager, but then the seller "accidentally" TTed too far and voided them xD...


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 6, 2015)

What does IGB Stand for? And I was very broke I'm still broke but I'm getting by. Hopefully the villagers I have are worth money.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Dark Gamer 8525 said:


> What does IGB Stand for? And I was very broke I'm still broke but I'm getting by. Hopefully the villagers I have are worth money.



IGB stands for in game bells.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 10, 2015)

I voted that I don't even care because I honestly don't care. It's really up to people to do what they want with their games. It's not hurting anyone. The selling system can be inconvenient for new players looking for popular villagers, but at this point, that's not many people and there are people who give away popular villagers.


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

I sell villagers all the time and have multiple cycling towns, so of course I think it's okay, but I also have given away around the amount that I've sold. Not as much on here, because I'm trying to save TBT up, but on other sites I giveaway tons of really popular villagers. 

Even before I sold villagers, I wished more people cycled because it's mainly how I got all the ones I wanted lol


----------



## Minerva (Nov 11, 2015)

I think selling villagers is ok. It's better for them to be sold than to be voided and it helps people get the villagers they want.


----------



## emolga (Nov 11, 2015)

eh, sure. better than voiding them, but giving them away for free would be nicer


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

I've traded and it's fine. Its however you want to play it.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't trade I sell for what ever they're worth.


----------



## jim (Nov 19, 2015)

when i first heard of people selling villagers in animal crossing i thought, "what? that's a thing that actually happens?" but honestly it makes sense. people have their favorite villagers that they want to move in at any cost. i don't see what's wrong with exchanging a villager for currency. (maybe not _real_ currency, unless you're giving that money to nintendo, like with an amiibo card.) it's just like any other game with lots of people playing. players are going to trade whatever they can to make their play time the most worthwhile.

to me selling villagers is just a quicker way of getting what you want. it stinks that some people get scammed, but that's an unfortunate part of life, you feel? at least you're not spending hard earned cash on them. THEN i might be a little iffy.


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

I personally agree with it because all they are is a bunch of pixels in a game. You paid for the game, and thus you can do what you want with the game. It's the same as people who buy things just to burn them. Admittedly, it depends on the person but in my opinion, its my game, my stuff.​


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't really care, but it'd be nice for the villagers to be free.


----------



## MrMurabito (Dec 9, 2015)

I have no reason to think this but it feels to me like a mixture between forceful relocation and slavery.

*shot*


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Kind of like a slave trade tbh? I always feel a ping of guilt when I'm like "hey, so if I SELL you this villager..."
Because they have feelings? And personalities? And they're normally nice to me? And I'm just shuffling them off to make a quick buck? 
But you know w/e bc PROFIT. PROFIT IS EVERYTHING. WHO NEEDS FRIENDLY ANIMAL TOWNSPEOPLE. PROFIT.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 9, 2015)

do what you want, but i'd never do it myself. i like having random villagers.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been enjoying it.  I especially like looking for harder to find villagers.  I've been really wanting Blanche and finally found her! Nobody has her anywhere it seems.  I will say, though, I like just seeing what random people are at the campsite.


----------



## Manah (Dec 13, 2015)

If "trying to profit in any way from a bunch of pixels is silly", then we should also question selling items. Though no one actually "profits" because their profit is virtual currency too.

Do with your town and villagers and whatnot whatever you want. And if I can villager basically for free just because I posted on this forum a few times, I sure as hell won't complain.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 13, 2015)

My cousin told me selling villagers is like human trafficking XD 
idc honestly


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

I have no problem with it; in fact, I'll probably do it if one of my more popular villagers decides to move. Usually when someone in my town moves, it's Tier 4 or Tier 5 so I don't even bother selling, I just do giveaways. 
That said, I'm not one to cycle. I prefer to just play my game as is, and if one of my villagers happens to be moving away...well, why not see if someone else will take them instead of immediately voiding them? I just kinda give away villagers as they decide to leave, that's the easiest and most natural method in my opinion.


----------



## Aali (Dec 14, 2015)

I use the word adopt instead of sell. It sounds...not slave-like. And yes I put villagers up for adoption, it's a good way to earn bells and somepeople do trades. I like adopting I feel gulity if I just et my villager seep away into *shudders* *the void*


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm fine with it, people gotta earn their TBT somehow.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't care.
though I won't do it myself because I'm not comfy with the idea. I don't need anything for villagers anyway.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't care :/ I mean they are pixels but people can do what they want with them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

I honestly don't mind people buying/selling villagers or having cycling towns or cycling shops.  I personally don't have any dreamies ever since I lost Aurora in Wild World, so I haven't really experienced much of the villager trade myself.  But others doing it is totally fine with me, just as long as they don't void uglies into my town


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mayor Rose said:


> Kind of like a slave trade tbh? I always feel a ping of guilt when I'm like "hey, so if I SELL you this villager..."
> Because they have feelings? And personalities? And they're normally nice to me? And I'm just shuffling them off to make a quick buck?
> But you know w/e bc PROFIT. PROFIT IS EVERYTHING. WHO NEEDS FRIENDLY ANIMAL TOWNSPEOPLE. PROFIT.



They don't have feelings, though. They are not real and can't understand what takes place outside of the game in order to get their data from one town to the next.

The comparisons to slave trades and such in this thread are honestly rather insensitive, seeing as human trafficking is still (very, very sadly) a widespread thing, illegal though it may be. Pixel animals who are part of a game's programming are not comparable to this.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm either fine or don't really care, if someone wants to sell them, I don't see how that's any different than selling anything else in the game, like rare items and such. I paid a crazy 20 million bells for the 7-11 stuff before duping was common in mid-2013, and didn't mind paying for it, it's why I had multiple players to begin with- make me money!!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't mind, I will buy a villager if I really want it and they're my dreamies. I think it's a nice way to make some bells/TBT and some vilagers could he worth a lot depending on different factors, though giveaways are nicer since it can feel like winning an animal crossing lottery. But yeahhh, I haven't bought a villager yet I've had most of my starts since I began the game so about five months lol


----------

